# Sebastian really wants to be great



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

The man who literally wrote the book on Sebastian Telfair believes the Celtics are getting a good player at the right time.  



> “Sebastian really wants to be great, and I think that’s important,” O’Connor said. “I’m not saying he’s going to be great, but he does have that desire. His work ethic is as good as anyone.
> 
> “I think he gets it a lot more than his cousin Stephon (Marbury). They had a feud for a long time, and I think Sebastian came into the league wanting to prove he’s the anti-Stephon. He’s not a score-first point guard. It looked to me like he got caught up in some of that with Portland the last two years, but I read his quote in your paper where he said that he really wants to go back to setting up his teammates and making them better. I’m glad he said that. It shows me he’s ready to be the player he can be.
> 
> “I don’t know what happened in Portland where he shot as much as he did. That’s just such a dysfunctional organization. But what Sebastian does best is create for other people. If he sticks with that, he’s going to be one of the best point guards in the league, without question. His speed and ability to change direction on a dime are as good as anyone in the league.”


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I think Telfair has the highest potential on the team.

Yes, I am aware of Gerald Green and Al Jefferson.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

Telfair is the future of this program. When is the last time we had a PLAYER with this much potential? Bird? Pierce? Bassy puts a year or two onto Pierce's career with the ability to bring the ball up the court and distribute it to other players. Usually our PG brings the ball up the court, then gives it to PP who tends to find a way to the basket. Now we have a PG who can pass the ball down to the block, giving Gomes and Perk more touches.

Bassy for president!


----------



## Reidiculous13 (Jun 25, 2006)

bass doing it real big for brooklyn I wanna see him start his era here. Just pray he worked on his jumpshot this year.


----------



## whiteshadow (Dec 22, 2005)

Did someone say Telfair is the future of the future?? Only if you want to be in the lottery next year. He couldn't even start for the pathetic Portland Blazers. Watch the ESPN video on this guy. Go, DAnny Boy, way to ruin a franchise


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

whiteshadow said:


> Did someone say Telfair is the future of the future?? Only if you want to be in the lottery next year. He couldn't even start for the pathetic Portland Blazers. Watch the ESPN video on this guy. Go, DAnny Boy, way to ruin a franchise


ok


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

whiteshadow said:


> Did someone say Telfair is the future of the future?? Only if you want to be in the lottery next year. He couldn't even start for the pathetic Portland Blazers. Watch the ESPN video on this guy. Go, DAnny Boy, way to ruin a franchise




He actually did start for the pathetic Blazers and averaged around 12 and 4. When he hurt his thumb the team won a couple of games with Blake at the point so Nate McMillan who likes veterans left him as the starter. At the end of the season Telfair was once again the best player on the team because he was getting minutes. 


Telfair will be better than anyone you guys could have drafted this year. Great trade for the Celtics


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I hope you enjoy a great point guard.This guy was having a nice little season before hte thumb, then he lost his job. Nothing he could really do since he was sharing time with 2 other points. I fully expect him to breakout as long as doc gives him teh minutes. Boston is now my 2nd team because of Bassy. You guys totally pwned us on the trade. Not only did you take away one of our only future all-stars but you somehow got our moron of a gm to take on raefs contract. GO BASSY!


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> Telfair will be better than anyone you guys could have drafted this year. Great trade for the Celtics



i dotn know if he will be better than foye...btu we already ahve a foye-esque player in west...and we needed a pg...so in that respest im happy that we have telfair...but foye will be a good player just on another team


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

As much as I love West I want Telfair to start over him. West is a perfect backup.


----------



## MiNCED (May 24, 2006)

West, Rondo and Telfair are the perfect trio. West is the scorer, Rondo is the defense and Telfair is the passer and has the vision. We have a player for every situation.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

MiNCED said:


> West, Rondo and Telfair are the perfect trio. West is the scorer, Rondo is the defense and Telfair is the passer and has the vision. We have a player for every situation.



Too bad we can't just "turn on" their abilities by second when we need it.


----------



## MiNCED (May 24, 2006)

No but we can sub on what we need. ie a defensive stop (Rondo) or a 3 pointer (West). Very useful.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

MiNCED said:


> No but we can sub on what we need. ie a defensive stop (Rondo) or a 3 pointer (West). Very useful.


You can't just go with the cold hand telling him "we need you to do that."

Last year we had five. Greene was there for defense and hight. Banks for speed. West for shooting. Dickau to lead the team and Bynum for all of it combined or something. I wouldn't have called those five anywhere near useful.

Two are out of the league, one is injured, on another we're not sure and one is not a real PG.


----------



## MiNCED (May 24, 2006)

First of all Greene is ****. Dickau was injured all season and is no leader. Banks was also injured and when he did finally come back Doc didn't play him. Then he was traded. Bynum wasn't even in the team. Ofcourse these five were inaffective. The only ones that played consistantly were Greene and West and as i said before, Greene is ****. Telfair, Rondo and West have more talent than all those five put together. And they will make the rotation barring any trades or injuries.


----------



## beantown (Sep 2, 2005)

Premier said:


> I think Telfair has the highest potential on the team.
> 
> Yes, I am aware of Gerald Green and Al Jefferson.



That's an extremely pessimistic thing to say about the state of the Boston Celtics; however if you were just being optimistic about Seb Telfair, then I like where your head's at.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

MiNCED said:


> First of all Greene is ****. Dickau was injured all season and is no leader. Banks was also injured and when he did finally come back Doc didn't play him. Then he was traded. Bynum wasn't even in the team. Ofcourse these five were inaffective. The only ones that played consistantly were Greene and West and as i said before, Greene is ****. Telfair, Rondo and West have more talent than all those five put together. And they will make the rotation barring any trades or injuries.


Banks was talented, a lot, look where it got him with the Celtics. Who's to say that Rondo, who apparently is the same player, will not have the same fate? Who's to say that Telfair will turn out into the next great thing since sliced bread? How do we know that we won't have to live with a 2-guard playing 1 just like last year?

Just because we have three guys that have different abilities, it doesn't mean we're all set at the point.


----------



## Rip City Road Blocker (Jul 23, 2004)

All I have to say is that Sebastian is ready to breakout, and was last year, but needs to be set loose, as long as he has freedom on the court (he didn't in POR), he should be a very good player.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Rip City Road Blocker said:


> All I have to say is that Sebastian is ready to breakout, and was last year, but needs to be set loose, as long as he has freedom on the court (he didn't in POR), he should be a very good player.


If he needs freedom on the court, he's at the wrong team. Rivers gives nobody any freedom.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

He wont be as good as Foye when its all said and done.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Why.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

omg telfair is wearing number 30...i hope thats not a bad sign of things to come


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Who's wearing 0? Powe or Rondo? 

Either way I wanna uke:


----------



## MiNCED (May 24, 2006)

Rondo has #9


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

New Video 

New Telfair video on youtube. This one is during a Knicks game in '05. It's cut so it only shows when he was running the offence. He simply understands being a PG. When you see him he knows what's going on and he's trying to get teammates involved. He is not like Marcus, he actually has legit playmaking skills. He also can get to the basket at will. Video also shows his three shot.


----------



## ScottyMcG (Nov 27, 2005)

I LOVE IT!!! Not that I'm content with this notion; but is it possible that this is Dan's big trade this off-season? Mr. Telfair may just be our ticket to the first, or HOLY SHUCKS???? 2nd round!!!??? I believe that.

Although I still say "Make the Move Danny!!!"

Get us Iverson, and possibly, just POSSIBLY, the Eastern Conference Semis come to US!!!

Yeah. It's the Semis. But it's a hell-of-a-lot-more fun than regular season!!!

-Scott


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Jefferson likes new shade of Green 



> Telfair, according to Jefferson, may be that important an addition. Both came out of high school to join the NBA draft in 2004, and the two are already old friends.
> 
> “I’ve been playing with and against Sebastian since high school, and I have nothing but good things to say about him,” said Jefferson, who combined with his new teammate for several nice sequences during yesterday’s scrimmage.
> 
> *At one point, after setting a pick on the right elbow for Telfair, Jefferson cut down the lane. Telfair fired a bullet pass past three defenders and hit the palm of Jefferson’s right hand for an easy layup the moment he reached the basket*.


love it...bring on the season!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> Jefferson likes new shade of Green
> 
> 
> 
> love it...bring on the season!


The shade is too dark:



> I think we’re a playoff team right now.


Sorry I find it hard to believe that Telfair, Rondo and Ratliff are going to bring a team into the playoffs right away, after being back by seven games the previous season.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Believe it!


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

And don't forget about Powe. He's a very nice pickup for us.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

if healthy, ratliff could be our biggest pickup...hes a force down low defensively and is worth (almost) every penny of his contract if he can play 82 games


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Telfair is a 5-11 point guard that can't shoot. Good luck with that.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

With some good health, we're a playoff team, I'm about sure of it. A contender at this point? Hell to the no. But a 7 or 8 seed, I think.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

tlong said:


> Telfair is a 5-11 point guard that can't shoot. Good luck with that.


But he's fast, a good passer and a true PG. Unlike Portland, we run an offense that works with Telfair's game. Remember that.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

In the movie,didn't he call Al Jefferson country?


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

MDIZZ said:


> In the movie,didn't he call Al Jefferson country?


yes. but he called anyone on that bus not from NY "country".


----------

